# Win 10 compatibility with GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying an used gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3) motherboard from someone for upgrading one of my older systems that's currently equipped with a 945 chipset based board.This system is intended to be used for running win 10 x64.So i'd like to know is this motherboard fully compatible with win 10?I'm not really concerned about iGpu support as i'll be using a discrete gpu with this system,but what worries me is whether its onboard lan(Atheros AR8151) and audio(VIA VT1708S codec) are compatible with windows 10 or not.

After a bit of googling i couldn't find much info about this particular issue-but some users have reported that support for Atheros AR8151 chipset is somewhat sketchy under windows 10 and it is quite likely that it may not work at all.As this motherboard used to be quite popular in its heyday and many members of this forum might have used it at some point of time or still own it right now,i'd be glad if someone could let me know whether its onboard audio and LAN work properly under windows 10 or not-will i have any trouble finding win 10 compatible drivers for these chipsets?If someone has any experience of running this mobo under windows 10,please do share it here.

- - - Updated - - -

does no one have any info about this?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

Windows 10 is not a great OS itself for ancient boards like this. With having said that give it a try, most of the onboard hardware should work with default windows drivers - if some thing is not then try to install windows 7 driver available for it from Device Manager manually.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2017)

ok thanks,will try that.My antiquated 945 motherboard does work on windows 10 without any issues as its onboard devices such as lan and audio are based on Realtek chipsets and realtek provides good driver support even for their products that are largely out of date.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2017)

So, did you try installing win 10 on the G41 motherboard - what's the result ?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 9, 2017)

Unfortunately i couldn't get my hands on the g41m combo motherboard that i was intent on buying-the person who was supposed to sell it to me backed out of the deal at the last moment as he started demanding a lot of money that was impossible for me to pay(it seems like a common practice for people who are involved in the business of selling used hardware to try and take advantage of buyers who really want something desperately and rip them off by demanding extortionate prices for older computer peripherals that are not easily available these days but are still very much in demand).

I am still looking for this board from other sources-some are being sold on ebay but they seem rather overpriced,if i do manage to find one i will certainly try installing win 10 on it and keep you posted about the results.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 9, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't get my hands on the g41m combo motherboard that i was intent on buying-the person who was supposed to sell it to me backed out of the deal at the last moment as he started demanding a lot of money that was impossible for me to pay(*it seems like a common practice for people who are involved in the business of selling used hardware to try and take advantage of buyers who really want something desperately and rip them off by demanding extortionate prices for older computer peripherals that are not easily available these days but are still very much in demand).
> *
> I am still looking for this board from other sources-some are being sold on ebay but they seem rather overpriced,if i do manage to find one i will certainly try installing win 10 on it and keep you posted about the results.


Understanding your needs ,Mate,l would still suggest that please never go in for *2nd hand electronics hardware.*
Eventually it is not a matter of life and death.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 9, 2017)

thanks for the advice,buddy-why do you recommend avoiding used hardware,have u had any bad experiences with them in the past?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 9, 2017)

Obviously, bought an used Intel Celeron III from Vedant Infotech way back in 2004,at Rs.570/- during that time.The mobo was an Intel 845 chipset with SiS GPU.Celeron III was utterly cr@p,money gone through drain.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't get my hands on the g41m combo motherboard that i was intent on buying-the person who was supposed to sell it to me backed out of the deal at the last moment as he started demanding a lot of money that was impossible for me to pay(it seems like a common practice for people who are involved in the business of selling used hardware to try and take advantage of buyers who really want something desperately and rip them off by demanding extortionate prices for older computer peripherals that are not easily available these days but are still very much in demand).
> 
> I am still looking for this board from other sources-some are being sold on ebay but they seem rather overpriced,if i do manage to find one i will certainly try installing win 10 on it and keep you posted about the results.



Look for ebay coupons - there's lots of websites from which you can get like 7 - 10% discount coupons.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Obviously, bought an used Intel Celeron III from Vedant Infotech way back in 2004,at Rs.570/- during that time.The mobo was an Intel 845 chipset with SiS GPU.Celeron III was utterly cr@p,money gone through drain.



No offence meant but you should have gone through some reviews / magazines before purchasing celeron. Anyway, you brought up some sweet memories - I still have my second pc with motherboard and 1 gig of ram - Pentium 4 with Intel 845 mercury motherboard - though it's lying around in the cupboard but I think it still will run if I assemble - last time I tested it on 2015 and the thing worked great with FX 5200 AGP card


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2017)

^i too have 2 p4 chips lying around and a XFX FX 5200 128mb agp card that i bought for a princely sum of 2300 in 2005 with my allowance-it was quite a big deal for me back in the day as it was the first *proper* gpu that i ever owned-even though it was woefully underpowered i could still play pop:the sands of time with it-a game that simply wouldn't run on a lowly sis gpu that i had earlier,and that made me just euphoric and my (short-lived)joy knew no bounds lol.Unfortunately however i can't use these old peripherals anymore as i don't have a compatible mobo to run them on,but i have still kept them around for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 23, 2017)

topgear said:


> Look for ebay coupons - there's lots of websites from which you can get like 7 - 10% discount coupons.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Friend,never meant any offence.
Actually in those days I was just a beginner noob as compared to now.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

It works. I used windows 10 insider and preview and final version on this motherboard Gigabyte G41m combo.
1 GB + 2 GB RAM 667Mhz


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend,never meant any offence.
> Actually in those days I was just a beginner noob as compared to now.



we all were at some point 

- - - Updated - - -



TigerKing said:


> It works. I used windows 10 insider and preview and final version on this motherboard Gigabyte G41m combo.
> 1 GB + 2 GB RAM 667Mhz



great, thanks for the confirmation.


----------

